# North Dakota Republicans block Native Americans from voting



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting



> A federal judge rejected on Thursday a lawsuit brought by Native American voters disenfranchised by North Dakota's draconian voter ID law. The decision likely means that hundreds, perhaps thousands of citizens will not be able to cast a ballot in November because they live on reservations.



The Republican party sucks.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shocking.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing wrong with Voter ID law, all it means is that to vote when you get to polling place you have to show ID that match what it say on the Voting Register, without that anyone could turn up to vote in multiple voting places to vote multiple times. So peoples need ID to get a passport, to get a driving licence, to open a bank account, to get married etc it seems that Leftists have no problems with peoples having to have ID for any of those things that Leftists ONLY have a problem with having to have an ID to vote.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> > A federal judge rejected on Thursday a lawsuit brought by Native American voters disenfranchised by North Dakota's draconian voter ID law. The decision likely means that hundreds, perhaps thousands of citizens will not be able to cast a ballot in November because they live on reservations.



I gotta call BULLSHIT on this one!  I'm a heavy supporter of the Native Americans, and while I can see and concede something of what the judge says, there HAS TO BE a solution along with the decision *which addresses the unique situation* of these people!  Issue them a voter ID that gives their reservation as their address.  Indexed to their SS number.  Put a voting place right on the reservation keyed to the people there.  Something.

To just unilaterally deny them voting is total crap.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...



Thats a load of crap.
I have NEVER had to show my ID to vote.
This is just another example of republicans trying to steal elections.
They hate the red man. 
They hate the black man.
They hate women.
THEY HATE ANYONE WHO DOESN’T AGREE WITH THEM.
Land of the free my ass.
This shit needs to stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Jan 10, 2020)

It worked for them. The democrat got voted out.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 10, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It worked for them. The democrat got voted out.




Well, that's definitely a good point.

Losing never benefited anyone.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is outrageous!!!!

Republican efforts to reduce Dem voter fraud must not be allowed!!!

Dem fraud must be allowed to continue, unimpeded because...umm...racism...yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...









Oh, I agree.  I can't buy a good bottle of scotch without showing my ID, these fucking progressive bastards don't want ID checks so they can have all sorts of vote fraud.

Shocking indeed!


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...








Oh fuck you you little infant.  Yes, you do have to show ID to vote except where the dem party has prevented those laws from going into effect.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...



Prove the Dem fraud in North Dakota.

I’ll wait.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...







This I agree with.  They should have a central address that they all share.  That is a workable solution.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 10, 2020)

Nonsense.  They can all vote.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 10, 2020)

What is it about living on a reservation that prevents folks from getting a driver's license or State ID? ... too expensive? ... here in Oregon, half that money is dedicated to paying off bridge building bonds ... including the bridges on reservations ...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*"This is just another example of republicans trying to steal elections."*

No having to show ID to vote is to ensure that those not entitled to vote are not voting and also to ensure that someone is not going to vote and then go to another polling place and vote again. Again it's no different to having to have ID to get a passport or a driving licence. That Leftists have a literal fit whenever Voter ID is introduced illustrates that there is something specific about WHY they do NOT want someone having to have ID to vote and it has nothing to do with skin colour or are Leftists actually saying that they think Black peoples or Red peoples are too stupid to have ID?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I've never voted where I didn't volunteer to show ID.

NH requires it, BTW.

and it's one of the purplest  states in the country


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> What is it about living on a reservation that prevents folks from getting a driver's license or State ID? ...







They have no set address.  It quite literally is "1st house on the left past the bridge over the creek."


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



It has EVERYTHING to do with skin color and political affiliation.

White Conservative=Good
Non white Liberal=bad

You know it and I know it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You da 
Mark Joseph Stern, 
Slate

Nov 1, 2018, 2:17 PM


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> What is it about living on a reservation that prevents folks from getting a driver's license or State ID? ... too expensive? ... here in Oregon, half that money is dedicated to paying off bridge building bonds ... including the bridges on reservations ...



Well according to Leftists it seems they think Native Americans like Blacks are just too stupid to have ID to vote and therefore should not be expected to have any ID to vote, so the racists then are the Leftists.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


----------



## norwegen (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


Yea, that's it.

You're one of the smart snowflakes.​


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...






BS, in your infantile mind that may be, but your lies don't help fix anything.


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey asshole reservations have no addresses idiot 

they have to find a  way for them to be counted THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH BEING A REPUBLICAN YOU RETARDED TRUMP HATING STUID FK.  u idiots really are fkn retards.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 10, 2020)

How do these people get their pizza without an address?

Or an ambulance?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*"It has EVERYTHING to do with skin color and political affiliation.

White Conservative=Good
Non white Liberal=bad

You know it and I know it."*

No and no. Also where do Black Conservatives fit in to that? Leftists are racist because they are obsessed with race, further illustrating that you think that ALL Blacks and Non-Whites are automatically Leftist, when there are Blacks and Non-Whites who are Conservative you have no concept that many Blacks and Non-Whites abandoned the Leftist Plantation years ago.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


It's always about race with these dimwits.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Leftists are racists?




DJT for Life said:


> This is pipe dream shit meant to feed the n-I-g-g-e-r-s and the s-p-I-c-s because they're stupid enough to believe that shit.





Theowl32 said:


> Sick of their shit and we should not hide it anymore.  When they call me a fucking racist, and I say you damn right I am!!! Fuck those fucking people!





White_MAGA_Man said:


> MAGA! This is great news! Everything is falling into place so we can build the Wall and thwart this invasion of brown diseease ridden third worlders who are a threat to our sovereignty, culture and American traditions.





Odium said:


> Today blacks act like animals because they are BARELY evolved past the Ape and need a strong central figure (the white man) to keep them in place and acting like normal people.





BrokeLoser said:


> “We swear muthafuckers, you take our beaners from us and we’ll come for your guns one day” Filthy fucks!





Flash said:


> Being the elected representative of  a bunch of dumbass ghetto Jungle Monkeys doesn't take intelligence.  It take a ghetto dialect and a promise to get them more welfare.  She does that well.  However, normal to most humans she is dumber than a door knob.





MacTheKnife said:


> The asians  made fun of obama.....the asians refer to negroes as 'monkey people' and not in jest....they are serious....and why shouldn't they be?





Snouter said:


> Why do Browns ("people of color") feel compelled to steal, assault, rape, murder Whites, their obvious superior beings?  Browns should be worshiping Whites instead of being jealous douchebag criminals.'





Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Pay the pavement ape or he will get very angry and burn his house down.





Pete7469 said:


> I thought she was an ape...Next you'll be telling me Mooch isn't really a shaved wookie.





Theowl32 said:


> Valerie Jarrett....Is she that light skinned negro who looks like that ape in Planet of the Apes (negroes?)





Snouter said:


> One of the weirdest things is when Negros have "beards" that contain less hair than an Italian woman's nipple or an Irish girl's vagina.  It is like some scraggly under arm hair shit that they have on their face as if it looks good.  Why?  As the saying goes "expect the unexpected" and have your firearm ready if you are in the proximity of such savages.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

norwegen said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



That's how it is with racists.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Being one yourself I guess you should know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Leftists are racists because you are obsessed with race, EVERYTHING to you is about the colour of the skin, you place ZERO on the MERIT of a person and EVERYTHING just on what colour their skin is. You are the purest form of racists.


----------



## jbander (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...


 They can't do anything that you say they can do, it would be a automatic criminal charge  with the evidence there for the world to see. You people are just Nazi Wannabees , you want to do exactly what the law is meant to do take away the ability of any group that is made up  a large proportion of Dems. Just have to look at the hate party strongholds in this country to find out exactly what they want to do with the voting process. Like I said they are anti American , anti constitution anti democracy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



You silly little infant.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...



There's a fly in the ointment and this is it. When it comes time to open a casino, Indian tribes claim status as a separate nation. If they're indeed citizens of their own nation then why should they vote in elections of our nation? We sure as hell can't participate in theirs now can we?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Fuck off racist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## norwegen (Jan 10, 2020)

No doubt they produce ID when they buy their liqueur.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 10, 2020)

What sucks is democrats ignoring election laws that are on the books...like when they keep ballot locations in blue cities open past the shut off period and driving around with boxes full of ballots in their trunks....and busing illegal immigrants to the polls and paying the homeless to vote democrat....I will never forget when in Florida they were counting hanging chads as votes...

When NBC news went down to the polling place in question they took about ten voting machines into a room to try and recreate a "hanging chad"...the only way they could do it was to shove a stack of 10 ballot cards in at a time and punch them...the last 6 in the stack of ten had "hanging chads"...so what they were doing is making false votes for Gore ten at a time...this is why the GOP challenged the "hanging Chads"...

It didn't work Bush still won but it shows you how dems will cheat...why a party wants to lead the nation when they know they did not win is mind boggling....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Get a fucking ID, whiner.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



No. It isn’t ignorant bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

jbander said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



If someone without ID wants to get on a plane they are refused and so no reason why someone without ID should not be refused to be allowed to vote, it's as easy as that.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself asshole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## norwegen (Jan 10, 2020)

Yup, snowflakes are racists. Race is always the first thought in their heads.

I mean, it's always the _only _thought in their heads.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Get therapy bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



^^^^ This:


----------



## GreenAndBlue (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only the wise should vote 

Letting the unwise vote destroys nations


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> ReinyDays said:
> 
> 
> > What is it about living on a reservation that prevents folks from getting a driver's license or State ID? ...
> ...



Ah ... so the nation just needs to plat their reservation and assign addresses ... so none of the tribal members can drive? ... that's insane ...


----------



## MindWars (Jan 10, 2020)

norwegen said:


> How do these people get their pizza without an address?
> 
> Or an ambulance?



they can and do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

norwegen said:


> Yup, snowflakes are racists. Race is always the first thought in their heads.
> 
> I mean, it's always the _only _thought in their heads.



Yes we have hit a raw nerve with Billyboom which is why he's losing it and is Triggered.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




are you saying indians are to stupid to get an ID???

cause thats racist,,,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Waaah, Republicans are stopping fraudulent votes.


----------



## JLW (Jan 10, 2020)

This really was an injustice to the Native Americans.  Screwed again.  To anyone whose brain is not the size of a pea, this was obviously a voter suppression move.  For those that say it was not, I say grow a pair of balls and just admit it was and you are fine with it.

There were many ways that the North Dakota legislature could have handled this but they chose this path.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, snowflakes are racists. Race is always the first thought in their heads.
> ...



I’m Native American dumbass.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > ReinyDays said:
> ...







No, they just need to make a mail drop.  Easy peasy.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Prove it or shut the fuck up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...







I highly doubt that.  You sound like a white suburban fool.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...



Leftists think Non-Whites are stupid and unable to get an ID, what other possible explanation is there for it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Well, you’re wrong. I am a Cherokee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Get a real address.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

norwegen said:


> How do these people get their pizza without an address?
> 
> Or an ambulance?









The drivers know the family homes so they deliver or pick up at the residence.  Elections are national, and overall dumb.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...



So are you saying you are too stupid to get an ID to show at a voting place? Would you expect to get on a plane without ID or get a bottle of alcohol without ID or drive a car without ID?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Get a real life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...







Oh?  Liawathas tribe?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Fuck off whitey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*"Fuck off whitey"*

And they say they are NOT racists and they say they are NOT obsessed with skin colour


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



See you next Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You first.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I own my house dipshit. 
Get a life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Ah ... so the nation just needs to plat their reservation and assign addresses ... so none of the tribal members can drive? ... that's insane ...


No, they just need to make a mail drop.  Easy peasy.[/QUOTE]

So ... use a mail drop to get your driver's license ... then show the driver's license at the polling station ... what am I missing here? ...

ETA: Damn parser hates me ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Help the rest of the Indians get a real address.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



What I do is none of your fucking concern, asshole.
Fuck off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Excellent.

You're a whiny bitch and you won't help your Indian brothers vote.


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> What I do is none of your fucking concern, asshole.
> Fuck off.



My ... that's mature ...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Pointing out Republican racism is not whining.

Fuck off asshole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jan 10, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Duel citizenship is discussed in chapter 14 of your 8th grade Civics text.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You okay?
You didn't whine for a couple of minutes there...….


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your right....here let me add what you are not allowed to say.....so does the democratic party....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


THEY HATE ANYONE WHO DOESN’T AGREE WITH THEM.
so do a hell of a lot of democrats.....


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

ReinyDays said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ah ... so the nation just needs to plat their reservation and assign addresses ... so none of the tribal members can drive? ... that's insane ...
> ...



So ... use a mail drop to get your driver's license ... then show the driver's license at the polling station ... what am I missing here? ...

ETA: Damn parser hates me ...[/QUOTE]






Nothing,  it really should be that easy.  You would have to have the registrar of voting make a couple of trips to the reservation to ensure everything was on the up and up, and that's it.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 10, 2020)

*North Dakota blocks people from voting multiple times.*

If nobody knows where you live, you can vote in more than one precinct.

I think these people should all have a GPS address and vote in the precinct they reside in.

Or the Nation can get off it's dead ass and name the roads.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...








You are doing nothing of the sort.  There is no racism involved.  There is a desire to follow the laws of this land and prevent vote fraud.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...







Unlike you I AM native American.   That's why I know more about the reservation situation than you do, and can spot fake injuns, like you,  from a mile away.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Real Natives don’t say “Injuns”



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Correll (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, what is really going on?


----------



## Flash (Jan 10, 2020)

norwegen said:


> Yup, snowflakes are racists. Race is always the first thought in their heads.
> 
> I mean, it's always the _only _thought in their heads.




If it wasn't for this silly "global warming" bullshit the Moon Bat snowflakes would be blaming all the troubles in the world on racism.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Where do you vote where you don't have to show any ID?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Vermont 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Why is it anytime someone tries to implement simple common sense ID laws...you on the left start screaming that they HATE everyone?  I value my vote.  I really don't want to see it cancelled out by someone who shouldn't have been voting in the first place.  Does that make me a hater too?  (eye roll)


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



That explains a lot...lol


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

If I were a voter in Vermont my vote could be cancelled out by anyone who takes an "oath" that they are eligible to vote.  That's ridiculous!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> If I were a voter in Vermont my vote could be cancelled out by anyone who takes an "oath" that they are eligible to vote.  That's ridiculous!



Its not a law that you don’t have to show ID.

Vermont has a lot of small towns where everyone knows everyone.

Showing an ID is pointless when you are on a first name basis with the folks who work at the polls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*"I own my house dipshit."*

The State Owned one that has the Padded Cells?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a voter in Vermont my vote could be cancelled out by anyone who takes an "oath" that they are eligible to vote.  That's ridiculous!
> ...



Ah, so that law only applies in small towns where everyone knows everyone?  Not in the bigger cities?  Duh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Why Tuesday? The Asylum doesn't let you logon during weekends?


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a voter in Vermont my vote could be cancelled out by anyone who takes an "oath" that they are eligible to vote.  That's ridiculous!
> ...



Obviously if I'm even halfway intelligent and I want to commit voter fraud in Vermont...I do it in a big city like Burlington where everyone DOESN'T know everyone!


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Its not a law that you don’t have to show ID.
> 
> Vermont has a lot of small towns where everyone knows everyone.
> 
> Showing an ID is pointless when you are on a first name basis with the folks who work at the polls.


That's ridiculous. 

Small towns are sometimes corrupt.

And besides that, do you really think nobody ever moves to a small town?

I get that you're trying to parrot the party line, but please....


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I don’t live in a bigger city.

How would I know what goes on there?
Duh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



He's from Vermont, Lucy...the whole State qualifies as an asylum!  It's where all the hippies from the 60's ended up.  Living in the woods...smoking herb...and eating Ben & Jerry's!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

MAGAman said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Its not a law that you don’t have to show ID.
> ...



Lots of folks do.

I did.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


My point exactly, Sherlock!  You don't NEED voter ID in small towns...YOU DO NEED IT IN BIG CITIES!!!  DUH?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You think a Native American can’t own a house?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Leftists are happy to ignore laws eg. they think that ILLEGAL Immigrants are not violating the law


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Went right over your head. 

LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flewism (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > If I were a voter in Vermont my vote could be cancelled out by anyone who takes an "oath" that they are eligible to vote.  That's ridiculous!
> ...



I live in such a place, in fact voting day is kind of a community reunion once or twice a year.  When I fill out that card step up to the person checking the  registry they want my ID also even thou I know them.  Then the initial my card, I put my ID away go to the other persons who I probably know personally  who then take my card and hand me my ballot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Of course they can and do:


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Native Americans can’t be ILLEGALS.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Nothing racist about that.

See you next Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I was not talking about Native Americans.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



What does see you next Tuesday mean?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



No nothing racist about that, they were the Native Americans original houses and very beautiful they are.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



This thread is about Native Americans.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

flewism said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



My god...how do you put up with SUCH an inconvenience, Flewism!  I'm always amused by people like Billy who think showing an ID to vote is such a huge deal but don't find it intrusive to show an ID to get into a nightclub or qualify for the Senior discount at the movies!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> flewism said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



People like you just don’t get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Well to the low IQ type like you it's slang for c*nt. Which illustrates not only are you a racist but also you are a Misogynist who has a problem with women. Afterall you already used the term bitch, so we can see you have a problem with women and like to use derogatory terms to address women.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > flewism said:
> ...



I don't "get it", Billy!  I don't get it because what you demand makes no sense.  Why do I have to show an ID to open a bank account or buy a six pack of beer...yet NOT show one when I go to vote...one of the most sacred rights that we Americans have?  Why should I worry that my vote may have been cancelled out by someone who shouldn't have been voting?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Had to google it didn’t ya...

I don’t have a problem with women...just you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> My point exactly, Sherlock!  You don't NEED voter ID in small towns...YOU DO NEED IT IN BIG CITIES!!!  DUH?


They're needed everywhere that wants a fair election.


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Any woman that disagrees with you, Billy?  Nah, you don't have a problem!!!  (eye roll)  As long as they know their place!  Right, little buddy!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



Native Americans should not have to prove they are legal.

We are NATIVE AMERICANS.

Why is it so difficult for you to understand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



No it's not the thread is about how Leftists have a fit at the thought of having to show ID at voting places, that Leftists ONLY like laws they feel adhere to their Political Advantage, and so another example is that Leftists ignore laws that say that ILLEGAL Immigrants are violating the law because Leftists like the Illegals because in big cities without Voter ID Laws they more easily can bus them around to vote when they are not entitled to vote, this essentially is the reason why Leftists hate Voter ID Laws and why Leftists have a fit when Voter ID Laws are enforced and/or brought into law in another American State. Leftists across the Western World do the same, they do NOT want Voter ID Laws but have no problem with someone needing ID to drive, to get on a plane, to buy alcohol, to get married etc it's ONLY to VOTE they want NO ID to be produced.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Nope.

Just you.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



If they want to vote in United States elections...then yes they DO need to prove that they are legal...just as every other citizen does.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Triggered!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...



I can’t deal with this kind of stupidity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



So you call your liberal women friends nasty things too?  Or just conservative women?  The conservative ones probably "deserve" it...right, Billy?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Not being a Low Class piece of cow shit like YOU, yes I had to Google that, I do not tend to go around calling peoples c*nts etc only Low Class pieces of cow shit like your type do that type of thing.

Of course you have a problem with women, ALL Women Haters say they DON'T have a problem with women.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Your level of stupidity is off the chart, so Pot Meet Kettle.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



No I'm not Triggered unlike you who have had a total meltdown already in this thread. Go and sleep it off Hiawatha.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Racist bitch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Nothing racist about that unlike you telling someone "Fuck you whitey" Again you are using derogatory terms I notice, is it any wonder you can't get laid being such a hater of women.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I’m asexual.

Epic fail.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...







Yeah, we do....when we are calling out fake ones, like you.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...








So ugly nothing will fuck you.  I understand.  Explains why you're so hostile.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Prove it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Whiney twat.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

westwall said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Clearly you have no clue what being asexual is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Asexual, your sexual problems are not my problem.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Well it means you are not normal, as all normal peoples experience sexual attraction and sexual desires.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Refer to post #140


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Would not be shocked if Billyboom did the Transgender thing at some point into Bettyboom or whatever.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Not true at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Yes post #140 if someone is asexual then that is a sexual problem as they have a problem being sexually attracted and feeling sexual desire.


----------



## MAGAman (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> This thread is about Native Americans.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its actually about American Indians that choose to live on a reservation. 

Children of Italians born in downtown Brooklyn are Native Americans.


----------



## westwall (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...









Already did.  No Native American talks like you do.  And I have never even heard of an asexual Native American.  We like sex!


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I believe you only love once in your lifetime.

That has already happened to me and it won’t happen again.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Your mom doesn't count, Billy...just saying...


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

Oldstyle said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Lets keep family out of this....its against the rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Walking on THIN ICE there, BoomBoom.

*What has the Democratic Party done for the Red Man?*  These people's abuse and exploitation makes the black man look like a song in the park.  Even today in this age of 999 organizations all lobbying for blacks there is still next to ZERO support out there for the Indian, as if they don't even exist!
*What has the Democratic Party done for the Black Man?*  You Dems are the original sinners in wanting to have and keep slavery and the KKK.  To this day you still use and abuse the Black race every way you can.
*What has the Democratic Party done for women?*  You sing and dance a good song, but did you condemn Hillary for all those women she destroyed to protect Billy?  Nope.  Not a peep.  To this day you are curiously absent on many women issues unless you think it will curry you votes.
*Democrats are THE EPITOME OF HATE* OF ANYONE THEY DISAGREE WITH!  One only needs look at the political hate, media torture and lies of Donald Trump, and even the remarks of leftists on this board to see the proof of that.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



You just admitted your post and rant is all bullshit then.   Nice one.    Same or different bird, is still isn't helping do justice to the Native American.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 10, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Democrats are not preventing Natives from voting.
Its on you republicans.
But yes both parties are pretty useless.
The Democrats inflict much less damage than Republicans.
I’ve been on both sides of the aisle and the Democrats are my current choice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 10, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



I guess the question then is do they pay any taxes to the government?  Are they subject to any US laws?  Do they have a SS number or equivalent?  Goes the government provide them utilities or define the boundaries of their land?  If yes to any of these, then yes, they are citizens of the USA.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



*Democrats are not preventing Natives from voting.*

Of course not, Dems let them vote multiple times.


----------



## Correll (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...






I would tell you that ignoring the differences between the right and the left, is a good way to get yourself killed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...



Okay and okay, but I hope at some point you find love again, never say no because you never know what's around the corner.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 10, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the good old days when only one party had all the judges?


----------



## Anathema (Jan 11, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting



These folks need to make up they’re minds... are they Americans or do they belong to some other nation, separate from the USA? Only Americans have the right to vote. 

Pick a side and stick with it.


----------



## Picaro (Jan 13, 2020)

Anathema said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > A federal judge has granted North Dakota Republicans the ability to block Native Americans from voting
> ...



Quoted for truth. Same goes for Democrats and their loving support for Iran and Obama's gift of many billions of dollars to their terrorist regime.


----------



## protectionist (Jan 13, 2020)

Only thing that might stop non-citizens from voting, would be a proof of citizenship ID requirement.  Currently, not one state has it.


----------



## flewism (Jan 17, 2020)

A tribal ID cards with a photo from a federally recognized tribe is acceptable to use as ID to vote per federal law.  If ND passed a law to  restrict that acceptance based on no listed address than appeals need to be filed.  

And yes I believe you need ID to vote. 

I don't no of any Native Americans in my world that don't have drivers licenses.  At least I think they do, they drive and own vehicles?


----------

